

Tweet my Foursquare check-in, and I'll change your relationship status - stritar
http://stritar.net/Post/Tweet-my-Foursquare-check-in-and-I-will-change-your-relationship-status.aspx

======
jsmcallister
Cool kids are on FourSquare?

